# I've been bitten by:



## Tinky (Nov 18, 2010)

Following on from the 'my first bite' thread 

What have you been bitten by, (add any not already listed)

Dog
Cat
Snake
Bearded Dragon
Possum
Horse
Rat
Ferret
Ants
Mozzie


----------



## SamNabz (Nov 18, 2010)

Another one of these threads, yippee...


----------



## deebo (Nov 18, 2010)

wife


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 18, 2010)

Mates wife


----------



## Tristan (Nov 18, 2010)

Mouse 
Ta Ta dragon
Ants
Wasps
Hornets
Cunningham


----------



## Wildcall (Nov 18, 2010)

Spider ... twice!! (i dont own spiders just to mention)


----------



## chickensnake (Nov 18, 2010)

dogs bluetongue
cats pythons
mice beardies
rats garden skinks
possum ..a girl
goat fighter fish
sheep 
ant
mozzie
parrots
a crow lol


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Swamp hen.... made a nice bloody mess of my chin!


----------



## chickensnake (Nov 18, 2010)

oh and a mutton bird cant forget that


----------



## monitordude (Nov 18, 2010)

goannas
snakes
mutton bird 
emu
mozzie
ant
bees
wasp
hornet
flies
shingles
blueys
cunninghams
ewd
ews
wombat
rats
mouse
rabbits
ferret
pole cat
geckos
spiders
million different birds
skink species
dragon species
seagull
crab
yabbie
heaps of fish with teath
dog
cat
tick
eel
and the list goes on and on


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Nov 18, 2010)

i got bitten by a monkey while in Indonesia :S


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 18, 2010)

Crab lice


----------



## Snakewise84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Green tree frog 
snake 
Fish 
cat
Dog
spider
turtle
kids 
Horse
camel
goat
Bird
sheep
eel
ray
crab
yabbies


----------



## Snakewise84 (Nov 18, 2010)

bat 
kangaroo
emu


----------



## harley0402 (Nov 18, 2010)

a rat, dog, bird, ants, mozzie, bee, snake, lizards, ticks, leeches, a cat


----------



## mungus (Nov 18, 2010)

ex girlfriend count ?


----------



## Nik (Nov 18, 2010)

dog
cat
snake
bearded dragon
turtle
kid
spider
ant
duck
crab
rat
mouse


----------



## mungus (Nov 18, 2010)

better add her mother while where at it


----------



## Snakewise84 (Nov 18, 2010)

yeah i got bitten by more too


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 18, 2010)

ive got one nobody has mentioned.....eastern water skink....
also:
garden skinks
blueys
countless insects and spiders
spotted and coastal carpet...a mates snakes
yabby 
murray crayfish
beardies
many more+ many more to come


----------



## giggle (Nov 18, 2010)

random disabled child in shopping centre


----------



## leighroy6 (Nov 18, 2010)

bitten 7 times by bee's, ouch!


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 18, 2010)

giggle said:


> random disabled child in shopping centre


 
:lol:


----------



## sezzle1 (Nov 18, 2010)

Everything bites me! but some that may not be on the list are:

Spotted tailed quoll
Mountain brushtail possum
Channel billed cuckoo
Salt water crocodile (3 year old) TWICE! lol
Pelican
Rainbow lorikeet
Koala (too many times to count)
Vervet monkey
Yellow tailed black cockatoo
Baramundi

I work with animals. lol


----------



## Gusbus (Nov 18, 2010)

hippo


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 18, 2010)

someguy said:


> crab lice



pmsl !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## giglamesh (Nov 18, 2010)

dolphin, tuna, cat, dog, bird, lizards, ticks, fleas, drunk mate.


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 18, 2010)

I bit myself once or twice... right on the lip 

That count?


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 18, 2010)

giggle said:


> random disabled child in shopping centre



Hey that was me!!

OM noM Nom!


----------



## Sel (Nov 18, 2010)

leighroy6 said:


> bitten 7 times by bee's, ouch!


 
Bees dont bite.


----------



## rumpig (Nov 18, 2010)

ive been biten twice on the face by a wedge tail ...lost count of other birds , reptiles and animals...


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Nov 18, 2010)

Ive been bitten by the Reptile Bug.


----------



## smigga (Nov 18, 2010)

pelican
squid


----------



## Ctenophorus (Nov 18, 2010)

I always get bitten by something
various lizards
snakes
bees
wasps
bullants
spiders
scorpions
snapper
turtle
cat
girlfriend
dog
blue crab
sting ray (sting)
catfish
and can't forget a shark


----------



## guzzo (Nov 18, 2010)

View attachment 172977
Croc!...................my blood!


----------



## Mudimans (Nov 18, 2010)

Dog cats monitors snakes rats birds and jay84 lol


----------



## giglamesh (Nov 18, 2010)

Ctenophorus said:


> I always get bitten by something
> various lizards
> snakes
> bees
> ...


pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 18, 2010)

most of the above plus
Marsh Snake
Wobbygong
Moray
Horse


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 18, 2010)

I try not to get bitten too often. Does being licked count?


----------



## cadwallader (Nov 18, 2010)

a suger glider. now that hurts the most i find


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 19, 2010)

giggle said:


> random disabled child in shopping centre


 
LOL that's hilarious! There must be something about supermarkets, my family and were there one day when a mentally disabled lady walked past and grabbed my teenage brother's backside... the look on his face was priceless!!!


----------



## 1issie (Nov 19, 2010)

Galah,beardie,marbled gecko,skink,budgie,cat,dog,mozzie,ant,goldfish lol,earwig,bugs,fish and corella lol


----------



## coree2009 (Nov 19, 2010)

iv been bitten by the call of duty bug hahahahahhaha


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 19, 2010)

Leopard and hyena


----------



## slim6y (Nov 19, 2010)

My list would be smaller if I wrote what I haven't been bitten by....

And horse.... pfffft..... try Shetland pony....

Oh... And... Clydesdale (extreme to extreme in the same day as well).


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 19, 2010)

I try not to get bitten by anything :lol: but I was bitten by a penguin 

(ps: I love the pic Guzzo!)


----------



## ezekiel86 (Nov 19, 2010)

mate got eaten by a great white shark..didnt live to write about it thou


----------



## Defective (Nov 19, 2010)

At the Adelaide zoo:
Macaw
palm Cockatoo
cassowary (my fault i got to close and it love nipped my butt)
one of the flamingos
murray river turtle- last school holidays when i took my brothers there.


----------



## guzzo (Nov 19, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> I try not to get bitten by anything :lol: but I was bitten by a penguin
> 
> (ps: I love the pic Guzzo!)


 
Thanks Mate,

A penguin can be a mighty foe! Kristy 07's leopard and hyeana bite sounds nasty


----------



## Rocket (Nov 19, 2010)

cadwallader said:


> a suger glider. now that hurts the most i find



I agree 100%!


----------



## miley_take (Nov 19, 2010)

Snake, Beardie, Fish, Dog, Cat, Bird, Sister, Best Friend, Boyfriend... :lol:


----------



## Snowman (Nov 19, 2010)

Some of these people should be questioning their animal handling skills... I guess it's a brag thread on how tuff some people are (or stupid).


----------



## Kitah (Nov 19, 2010)

I have really long blonde hair that I wear in a plait down my back... it just about reaches my backside when its out (I just got it trimmed a bit, so doesn't quite make it that far now). I've learnt to be cautious around horses, because they often seem to think it may be food- It's kinda painful when they try to grab it off your shoulder... 

Dogs, cats, birds, turtle, fish (lol... my siamese fighters think they're so tough!), asian house gecko. I've also been licked thoroughly by one of the brahman cows that we had in a crush during a university prac- these cows were from a property and aren't handled all that often- so much for _Bos indicus_ cattle/Brahman's being 'shy' and nervous around people! She was quite friendly  

The dogs and cats, admittedly, were my fault- e.g. rubbing their belly to play with them, they sometimes bite (not hard, and its not intended to hurt. and yes, I know I technically shouldn't do this, for many reasons)

The only 'intended' bites I've had were from aviary bred cockatiels, budgies and peachfaces on the odd occasion that I had to catch them for various reasons. Turt has bitten me when he's missed the food I hold out for him, the dogs/cats were playing (as I said), the horse try to eat my hair, and the fish just miss the food stuck on the end of my finger at feeding time...

I generally try to avoid being bitten by things...


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 19, 2010)

the herp bug (not herpes)


----------



## giggle (Nov 19, 2010)

ha ha... its hard to avoid being bitten by a horse xD

Disabled children in shopping centres... where i used to live, the shopping centre there (capalaba) has a great number of carers taking their droves of mentally disabled children in. I've been hugged and bitten. Being hugged was by far scarier as the 'child' was bigger than me!


----------



## sezzle1 (Nov 19, 2010)

I have been bitten by a lot of things because I work closely with a lot of animals. But also because I'm unco. I hit my head on things, i trip over things, I fall in ponds, I cut myself on things, I crash into things. unco


----------



## cockney red (Nov 19, 2010)

Thylacine


----------



## caleb96 (Nov 19, 2010)

pythons
dog
cat
tick
bee
wasp
blue tongue
rat 
mouse
rabbit
spider
mozie
ant
cow
and a few more.


----------



## sammy09 (Nov 19, 2010)

whale:lol:


----------



## dragonboy69 (Nov 19, 2010)

a Donkey


----------



## sammy09 (Nov 19, 2010)

nah things like
horse
skinks
shingl back (moveing it off road)
beardie
ants
humans
wild tutle(well i was actlly peed on but its worst)
bluie
dog
cat
murry cod
rabbit
brim
yabie
etc


----------



## Defective (Nov 20, 2010)

sezzle1 said:


> I have been bitten by a lot of things because I work closely with a lot of animals. But also because I'm unco. I hit my head on things, i trip over things, I fall in ponds, I cut myself on things, I crash into things. unco


 hahahaha, you fall in ponds and i make flying possible and instead of walking up stairs i fall up them. plus i broke my jaw because i tripped over my own feet and had a fight with a door frame and lost.



cockney red said:


> Thylacine


you've been bitten by a tasmanian tiger??? how old are you? coz they died out 1000's of years ago!


----------



## Snowman (Nov 20, 2010)

Lambert said:


> h
> you've been bitten by a tasmanian tiger??? how old are you? coz they died out 1000's of years ago!



And the last known one died in 1936..... nice maths there... It is expected that they have been extinct on the main land for no less than 2000 years.


----------



## snakelover33 (Nov 20, 2010)

Umm, only a mozzie and a tick lol


----------



## Defective (Nov 20, 2010)

Snowman said:


> And the last known one died in 1936..... nice maths there... It is expected that they have been extinct on the main land for no less than 2000 years.


 
OK, so i'm not great with maths * face-palm* but unless cockney red was born before 1936 there is no logical way they could have been bitten by a tassie tiger! seriously, ohh and btw i was just had a go at by 3 geese like an 1hr a go, nasty blighters!


----------



## cockney red (Nov 21, 2010)

Lambert said:


> OK, so i'm not great with maths * face-palm* but unless cockney red was born before 1936 there is no logical way they could have been bitten by a tassie tiger! seriously, ohh and btw i was just had a go at by 3 geese like an 1hr a go, nasty blighters!


 
Mmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## gecko-mad (Nov 21, 2010)

Mantis
Cats
Stumpys
Bluey
Beardie
Cockatoo
Cockatiel
Turtle
Water Skinks
Garden Skink
Spotted Grass Frog
Common Froglet
Wolf Spider
Huntsman
Centipede
Scorpions
Bees
Budgie
Galah
Mozzies
Ants
Sandflies
Flies


----------



## slim6y (Nov 22, 2010)

cockney red said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm!


 
Is that short for the _MAJUNGATHOLUS_ you also got bitten by?


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 22, 2010)

i hate sandflies - 

and Yowies to they realy hurt


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Nov 22, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> Mates wife



LOL, my imagination ran wild with that!


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Nov 22, 2010)

cone shell


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Nov 23, 2010)

a boy in a fight at school


----------



## the jungle guy (Nov 23, 2010)

ive been biten by 

southercross spider,
garden spider 
redback 
pythons 
bearded dragons
and electricity and wife


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 23, 2010)

by a fair few animal things but one that made me bleed n bleed was from a GUINEA PIG and I put pics up on a thread a while back ....that GP is now gone recycled into snake food ...then snake poo but the scar still remains on my finger


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

stihl 066 magnum


----------



## Brodie (Nov 23, 2010)

Window! Completely severed my left arm too. Who would have thought?

18 surgeries later it is reattached, and I have a pretty good range of movement. Enough to tail elapids anyway.. Thank god for hand surgeons!


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 1, 2010)

I got bitten by this little bloke, and that was only after sticking my finger in his mouth to see what it felt like :lol: ....yep, just what I thought...it hurt a bit  (he's only small btw)


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 1, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> I got bitten by this little bloke, and that was only after sticking my finger in his mouth to see what it felt like :lol: ....yep, just what I thought...it hurt a bit  (he's only small btw)


 nice , any blood ?


----------



## TheReptileCove (Dec 1, 2010)

I've been bit by a hatchy corn snake and a puppy


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 1, 2010)

Dog x 3, ant (sugar/carpenter and bulldog), a meal worm, uhh, I don't know what else... Oh, and my sister.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 1, 2010)

JAS101 said:


> nice , any blood ?


 
:lol: Not a whole heap of blood, but yes. I dunno what came over me..I just had to stick my finger in there!


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 1, 2010)

I've been bitten by a mosquito


----------



## Brodie (Dec 1, 2010)

Hahaha Luke, sounds like something you'd do mate!

A well respected member of this forum (obviously not me) deliberately stuck his finger in front of a yfws and let it bite him, to see what it would feel like.. He regretted it!


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 2, 2010)

I've been bitten by-
dog (1) / cat (approx 50) / horse (20 odd) / cockatoo / cockatiel / mouse / spider / frog mouth / blue tongue / possum / rat / but no snakes!!! (am curious but also nervous to see what that'd be like!!!)


----------



## aanje (Dec 4, 2010)

*bitten by*

penguin
wasp 
kangaroo
ewd ews
cuningham
coastal carpet
gtf
dog cat
mouse 
spider
eel 
toad 
toad fish
sting ray, i wasnt stung i was bitten by it
sheep
rat
bird 
yabby
crab
ant 
childreni
alpaka 
cow 
centipede 
octopus
squid
cuttle fish
gecko
and much much more and im only 12 yrs old


----------



## whyme (Dec 5, 2010)

been bitten by a brush tail and spent a week and a half in hospital. Not from the bite, but the fall through my ceiling after the shock. When it bit me I damn near greased my strides, took a jump back, and ended up 12ft below tangled up in my son's bookcase. Possum's are allowed to live in my roof now!


----------



## Choco (Jul 2, 2011)

Haven't seen it mentioned yet;
Lace Monitor while holidaying in Coffs Harbour about 15 years ago.


----------



## noved (Jul 2, 2011)

i have been bitten by most of the normal beasts out there, birds, cats, lizards,snakes,possum,turtle,spider,centipede,scorpion,some of the more unusual were a small monitor while removing a fish hook.a long tom fish nearly five feet long.a camel.but the weirdest has to be a homeless man ...


----------



## mmafan555 (Jul 2, 2011)

Tinky said:


> Following on from the 'my first bite' thread
> 
> What have you been bitten by, (add any not already listed)
> 
> ...



Wow that shocking I didn't know they bit humans....

Zx


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Alligator


----------



## Erebos (Jul 2, 2011)

A bird


----------



## mmafan555 (Jul 2, 2011)

snakelover33 said:


> Umm, only a mozzie and a tick lol



Hate both of those despicable ****s...If their is a God he is a douche for making either of them


----------



## noved (Jul 2, 2011)

i didn't mention flea,tick mosquito,sand-fly,march-fly,midge,leach,or various breeds of ant as we are Australian and being bitten by them is like i right of passage......


----------



## mmafan555 (Jul 2, 2011)

noved said:


> i didn't mention flea,tick mosquito,sand-fly,march-fly,midge,leach,or various breeds of ant as we are Australian and being bitten by them is like i right of passage......



How serious is a tick bite in Australia? I know you have paralysis ticks so what is a typical paralysis l tick bite like in a human?

I know quite a few people who have had lymes disease and all were very sick with it...The area I am currently living in now rarely has cases of lymes( through their are plenty of ticks) but I used to live in the northeast( US) where alot of people had lymes.


I hate those creepy bastards.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2011)

non venomous snake
spider
cat
dog
lace monitor
rat
mouse
bee
paper wasp
human
fish
scorpion
mozzie
leeches
bird
cow
horse
sheep
goat
crab


----------



## thesilverbeast (Jul 2, 2011)

The only one out of the ordinary (i've had most of the common ones mentioned here) is an otter. It wasn't biting for aggression, it was biting to get me to play with it. Cutest little thing ever. It wanted me to "rough it up" how you do for a dog. if i stopped, it would roll back onto its feet, bite me, then roll onto its back again waiting for me to start back up again. the bites were really soft too so it just wanted to play.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 2, 2011)

Dogs, been stung by a wasp, been stung by a bee, black ant, sugar ant, bulldog ant, mozzy, human (*WORST* thing), peacock, spider,


----------



## slim6y (Jul 7, 2011)

Bull ant on my buttocks - while in the shower at Innot Hot Springs a sneaky bull ant crawled up my leg and buried its jaws in my _gluteus maximus_.


----------



## nakerz_the_herp (Jul 7, 2011)

Too many to list. My green tree frog eats my finger almost to the second knuckle on my index finger whenever he gets fed. Maybe I should start using feeding tongs. Its the awesomest feeling. Most suprising was my 46cm, 3kg barramundi while I still had him. I guess that was a stupid dare...


----------



## mungus (Jul 7, 2011)

The Australian Taxation Office.
It got me in the hip pocket................Extremely Painfull bite !!


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jul 7, 2011)

Not much...

Lots of children while I was teaching at one particular school
My own child - (I bit him back)
Cat
Mozies
Ants
March fly


----------



## Mace699 (Jul 7, 2011)

well the wierdest among the masses of things that have bitten me, is a dolphin when feeding them at tangalooma took my hand instead of the fish. hurt like hell but he let go pretty quick thankfully. He got me twice though same dolphin two seperate occasions i think he hates me secretly i must have been a right jerk in a past life haha.


----------



## Firedrake (Jul 7, 2011)

I've had my entire hand swallowed by one of those Milk Fish, I can't remember where it was though :/ I was about 7 or 8 and it freaked me out...also rabbits, chickens, magpies, goats, sheep, horses, had my fingers nearly sucked off by a calf, face almost consumed by a grumpy cat(I swear he got his mouth over my entire face) guinea pigs, mice, little brother and plenty of bug bites/stings


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh I remembered one... I've been bitten by an Alpaca!


----------



## mmafan555 (Jul 7, 2011)

What type of tick borne diseases do people get in Australia.? Their is no lyme in Australia as of now right?


Ticks were an absolute menace in my old neighborhood. And I knew alot of people who had lyme...some even had extremely debilitating extreme cases of it...It is a horrible illness and ticks are obviously satan spawns.

I mean they have got to be the most worthless animals of all time...What purpose do they serve other than to irritate and be hated by 90 percent of the animal kingdom.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jul 7, 2011)

possums have unleashed there wrath upon me,so have waterdragons


----------



## wanave (Jul 7, 2011)

Blue Tongue 

Angry Woman


----------



## xJACKx (Sep 19, 2011)

a tropical fish bit my toes that were sticking out of my flippers


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 19, 2011)

I've been bitten by my pythons, marsh snake, rats, mice, rabbits, a dog, birds. I think the worse bite I've ever received was from a ferret. Nothing has brought tears to my eyes like they do. I swear quite well when one of them latch on. I had a lady bring 4 to my pet shop once, she said they were friendly so I stuck my hand in to pick one up and had two of them onto my hand. I near cried. They scared me, I wouldn't go near them. I had ferrets prior and none of them were like these ones.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 19, 2011)

The usual for me. 
Dog
Cat 
Bredli
Possum 
Lambs


----------



## RickLeekong (Sep 19, 2011)

LOL a dirty great big dragonfly decided i was fair game, i was trying to save himm from being eaten by a hairy spider.


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 19, 2011)

I got paid $5 for saving a dragonfly once. He landed in the waves at the beach and was going to drown. But I put my hand under him and lifted him out the water. He sat on my hand for a few moments till his wings dried and flew away. Going back in to the shore I found $5 floating in the water.


----------

